# Hardness Chart



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a link that tells me wood hardness, but I was wondering if anyone knew what the hardness rating is for Poplar.


----------



## vanhoesenj (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Michael -

Definitely not an expert, just managed to track down a different link for you. Yellow Poplar is a 540 on the Janka scale:

http://www.sizes.com/units/janka.htm

Hope that helps!

cheers
John


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks John, I was looking at that just before you replied. I think I'll edit it and post it to my site


----------

